
Top 9 U.S. Cities Creating Most Tech Jobs - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/2017/05/09/top-9-u-s-cities-most-tech-jobs/
======
gamechangr
"Detroit - the area saw a 26% growth in the high-tech industry, creating over
127,000 new tech jobs."

How would that be only a 26% growth? Does Detroit supposedly employ 500,000
tech jobs ( 25% = 125,000 x 4 = 500,000)?

Forget the numbers, even Detroit as a whole is hard to buy - what about
Boston?

------
laynetrain
huh, no boston?

